# Outdoors with the Morgans - Have you guys seen these two?



## Wildbilljp (Jan 18, 2019)

Course I know you guys know what you're doing where firewood is concerned and the 2018 contest is over and done but in the first video, these two are pretty entertaining. Especially the one in blue jeans and plaid. Plus, they have a contest that some of you might be interested in for next year.

The second video just might keep you splitting wood without killing your back.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 18, 2019)

Actually my wife showed me the second one. She was happy to hear that I can competently split without killing my back.


----------



## Wildbilljp (Jan 18, 2019)

Well, actually this is the video that had the plaid and jeans.


----------



## HomeinPA (Jan 18, 2019)

Wildbilljp said:


> Well, actually this is the video that had the plaid and jeans.



Those are some very nice jeans that she has.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 19, 2019)

I've watched some of their videos.  They are ok. 

They frequently strategically place her in the videos to attract viewers.  Smart, if you can attract a large enough audience, you can quit your day job.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 19, 2019)

He’s a lucky man. She’s not hard to look at and she seems pretty handy. Might have to show my wife these videos


----------



## coutufr (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice Stihl YouTube ad


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 19, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> I've watched some of their videos.  They are ok.
> 
> They frequently strategically place her in the videos to attract viewers.  Smart, if you can attract a large enough audience, you can quit your day job.



Indeed. Because we all know how miserable it would be to do actual work in pants that tight. Doing stuff for a camera is way different than doing stuff in real life. Good on these folks for figuring out a successful formula, and the videos are pretty good and accurate.


----------



## MAD MARK (Jan 19, 2019)

They were talked about enough arborist site that they joined. 

If we talk about them enough here they might join up here too. 

From what I remember, live north of Pittsburgh close to me and yes, they are sponsored by several companies.


----------



## Wildbilljp (Jan 19, 2019)

I just liked their videos and thought someone here might also enjoy them. I thought the competition they are doing is interesting. Never meant to push the agenda of advertising for Sthil or any other company. Use as you wish.
Counting down the days until the Princess bride delivery.... Wish it was installed and ready now. Expected 4 degrees here tomorrow night.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 19, 2019)

D8Chumley said:


> He’s a lucky man. She’s not hard to look at and she seems pretty handy. Might have to show my wife these videos


She has a contagious smile and speaking of a nice stack....


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 19, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> I've watched some of their videos.  They are ok.
> 
> They frequently strategically place her in the videos to attract viewers.  Smart, if you can attract a large enough audience, you can quit your day job.


Yes, if you make good videos that get lots of views and your monetized you can do quite well on YouTube.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 20, 2019)

Thought this was going to be about Morgan horses.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 20, 2019)

Wildbilljp said:


> Course I know you guys know what you're doing where firewood is concerned and the 2018 contest is over and done but in the first video, these two are pretty entertaining. Especially the one in blue jeans and plaid. Plus, they have a contest that some of you might be interested in for next year.
> 
> The second video just might keep you splitting wood without killing your back.



  How cold does it get in Kentucky?You have stacks of firewood well suited for my neck of the woods.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 20, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> She has a contagious smile and speaking of a nice stack....


Is this what they mean by firewood porn?


----------



## Wildbilljp (Jan 20, 2019)

Rich L said:


> How cold does it get in Kentucky?You have stacks of firewood well suited for my neck of the woods.


Tomorrow's low is supposed to be around 6 degrees. Right now it is 10 at 11:20 pm.
I have a picture of my truck thermometer from two years ago that reads - 14... So yeah, it gets cold here every now and then.


----------



## Wildbilljp (Jan 20, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> Is this what they mean by firewood porn?


I reckon so.....


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Wildbilljp said:


> I reckon so.....


Thanks Josie Wales.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 21, 2019)

Wildbilljp said:


> Tomorrow's low is supposed to be around 6 degrees. Right now it is 10 at 11:20 pm.
> I have a picture of my truck thermometer from two years ago that reads - 14... So yeah, it gets cold here every now and then.


 Man that's crazy.Your down south.It's not suppose  to get that cold down south.If that's not climate change I don't know what is.


----------



## Wildbilljp (Jan 21, 2019)

Rich L said:


> Man that's crazy.Your down south.It's not suppose  to get that cold down south.If that's not climate change I don't know what is.


Climate change? Man, this rock has been heating up and cooling down for a long time. Guess it will keep on changing.


----------

